# Temps depuis le démarrage



## phil3 (5 Juin 2005)

Bonjour,

Je sais qu'il faut commencer par faire une recherche avant de poser une question, d'autant plus lorsqu'on est sûr d'avoir vu l'info sur le forum. Seulement, j'arrive pas à retrouver l'info!

Voilà, je voulais retrouver la commande terminal qui donne le temps écoulé depuis le démarrage de la machine. Merci d'avance.


----------



## El_ChiCo (5 Juin 2005)

uptime c'est


----------



## phil3 (5 Juin 2005)

Rapide, efficace....... Un grand merci!

C'était pourtant simple!


----------



## El_ChiCo (5 Juin 2005)

mais de rien


----------



## cameleone (6 Juin 2005)

Il existe un petit widget Dashboard (trouvé sur le site Apple) du nom, justement, d'Uptime, qui te donne la même information (ainsi que le record...).


----------

